# Clinic Recommendations in Europe or America?



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi looking for guidance - considering donor egg as I am 41 failed ICSI after the 2ww. Which clinic do you recommend abroad in either Europe or America


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Just wondering why Europe or America when there are many clinics in the UK now with short or non-existant waiting lists?
Olivia


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Olivia thank you for your reply - Iam new to donor eggs I had the impression that the UK under **** that the donor had rights to any child conceived. I would prefer  an anonymous donor. If I am wrong and you can recommend any in the UK I would be inerested to hear.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
In the UK donors have to agree to be known to any child conceived with their eggs or sperm from that young person's 18th birthday.  They are anonymous to the recipient parents.  The only other rights donors have are to know how many children have been conceived from their donation, the year of birth and gender.  They have no rights of access or contact.  Young adults who know they are donor conceived or who suspect that they are can get information from age 18 from the HFEA or any organisation that takes over this function.  
All the CARE clinics now apparently have no waiting list.  Also very short at CRM and all branches of London Women's Clinic.
Olivia


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi good luck deciding. 

I do feel the need to add that in the uk the donor does have right to pull out up to time of et. They're not 'your' embies till then . And not all clinics will let you freeze de embies as the donor needs to give her permission for that seperately.
Just things to bear in mind.

Hope all goes well for you

x x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi FertileRoad,

I remember you from an earlier thread, so sorry you had the recent disappointment of a BFN but pleased you have hope to continue the fight.

If you are considering DE I can wholeheartedly recommend my clinic FIV-Marbella in Spain. Michelle, Dr Elbaile and all the other staff there were fantastic, the clinic was clean and equipped to a high standard, communication was very good, price reasonable, donor found in under a month, and best of all I am now pregnant, although not out of the woods yet as baby measures small and I have bled heavily a couple of times. 

Two short trips to Spain worked out much easier and more convenient than my experience in the UK, and also in Spain they will replace up to 3 embryos. It is completely anonymous, cannot find its way into your medical records and once you are home nobody need know you did DE unless you tell them. You will probably forget yourself, I do!

I wish you all the best if you decide to continue your journey with DE & hope your baby dreams come true.

B xxx


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

bombshll - thanks for the info you have had a great result.  inital conversation with DP re DE and he not keen as it would not be genetically mine - plus he thinks it maybe hard to find a suitable match esp with me having very, very white skin and strawberry blonde hair (red) he on the other hand is dark (Italian look).  Maybe I just need to find a clinic that can give me a better percentage with my own eggs so that we dont flush £4500 again. Also his sperm is frozen at GCRM not sure if HFEA would be keen to transport it for us to Spain - so much to consider.

Why did you chose the Spanish Clinic?


----------



## deirdre11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

Have you seen this?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

South Africa lets you choose your donor based on childhood photos and a profile, through an agency. I am fair skinned, blue eyed, and DH is dark haired and dark eyed, smaller than me. I visited Spain and was worried, when I found out that the clinics take details and photos of DH as well as the recipient mom, that they would take the "easy" way out and choose a donor that looked like DH and not me. And I really wanted to choose my own donor.

Cost wise South Africa is a better option than North America. There is an Africas and Islands thread here as well.

Good luck on your journey....

D


----------

